# Peter Frampton on PBS



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey, just flicking throught the channels and Peter Frampton is on Soundstage. He still plays a mean guitar. If you can pickup WNED-TV in Buffalo, it's worth a view.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw that episode previously and quite enjoyed it...I even made my wife watch it with me. I thought he put on a great show and looked like he had fun doing it. I suppose thats what I really like...seeing guys like Peter Frampton still performing and having a blast.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, he was on the Colbert report a few months ago for "Rock & Awe: Countdown to Guitarmaggeddon"


----------

